# كيف أقاوم الأفكار الشريرة ؟؟



## احلى ديانة (24 يناير 2008)

فى سؤال لنيافة الحبر الجليل المتنيح الأنبا أغريغوريوس عن ..كيف يقاوم الشاب أو أى أنسان الأفكار الشريرة اذا ألحت عليه تلك الأفكار ؟؟؟ أجاب نيافته قائلا...
أول وسيلة هى أن تستبدل فكرا بفكر ، أى حاول تغيير مجرى أفكارك بأن تفكر فى شئ أخر ..أو حاول أن تصلى أو تقرأ كتابا ما ..أو أشتغل بعمل يدوى أو رتل ترنيمة.. واذا أستمر هذا الفكر تكلم مع أى أحد وأعرف أن الفكر الجديد الذى أردت أن تطرد به الفكر الشرير لم يكن عميقا بحيث يمكنه طرده فمثلا أن قرأت ، فلا تكن قراءة سطحية وأنما قراءة مشوقة تحتاج الى متابعة نقاطها ..كما يجب عليك أيضا أن تبتعد عن الأشياء التى تسبب الأفكار الشريرة ..فابتعد عن جميع المعثرات والمثيرات سواء كانت مناظر أو قراءات أم أشياء تسمعها أم مقابلات رديئة..ومن الناحية الأيجابية أملأ ذهنك بمادة للأفكار الصالحة الروحية ، لأنه من الجائز أن مخزن أفكارك الداخلى فى أعماق قلبك أو عقلك الباطن أو ذاكرتك لا يوجد فيه سوى الأفكار التى تتعبك ، لذلك أختزن لك أيضا أفكارا صالحة ومشاعر روحية لكى يتنقى فكرك.


----------



## ضيفة مسلمة (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف أقاوم الأفكار الشريرة ؟؟*

*
                            عذرا لكن كلامك ليس واضحا

                   و اسمحلي بان اقول ان الافكار التي تبقى راسخة عند الانسان ليست افكار شريرة بل هي افكار لها دلائل 

            لهذا تؤثر بالانسان*


----------



## fredyyy (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف أقاوم الأفكار الشريرة ؟؟*

*ليس من السهل أن أمنع نسر يطير فوق رأسي *

*لكني أستطيع أن أمنع نفس النسر أن يبني عُشاً فوق رأسي*​ 

*فالفكر الشرير وارد أن يعبر الى عقلي *

*لكني مسؤل أن ُيعشش ويـسـتـقـر هناك*

*فأقوى علاج أن أشغل ذهني بالأمور المُقدسة *

*سماع الترانيم والتربيم - قراءة الكتاب - الصلاة*

*مصادقة أشخاص مؤمنين لهم علاقة مع المسيح تسمو بي*

*فكلما ذادت المساحة المُقدسة في الفكر قلت المساحة التي ُأحارب فيها*


----------



## emadjesus (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف أقاوم الأفكار الشريرة ؟؟*

سلام لكم


*الحروب الروحية

كل إنسان معرض للحروب الروحية. سواء من الخارج أو من داخله تمر هذه الحروب عابرة. ويسهل الانتصار عليها. إن كان الشخص في حياة روحية قوية. ولكنها تكون عنيفة.
إن كان في حالة فتور. أو في استرخاء روحي. أو في إهمال لعبادته ولوسائط النعمة. 
الحروب الداخلية 
سنركز في كلامنا عنها. علي الأفكار والشهوات.. 
فالأفكار تحارب العقل. والشهوات تحارب القلب والحواس.. 
والحروب الروحية الداخلية تكون أصعب من الحروب الروحية التي تهجم من الخارج. لأن الحروب الداخلية يكون فيها الإنسان عدو نفسه. وتكون صعبة لأنه يشتهيها ولا يريد مقاومتها. ولهذا كانت نقاوة القلب هي أهم شيء في حياة الإنسان. فالقلب النقي حصن لا يُنال. 
***
والحروب الداخلية قد يكون سببها طبع اندمج في الخطيئة. وغالباً ما يكون قد ترسب من الماضي في قلب الإنسان وفي فكره. بما يحاربه.. وقد يتسبب عن طبيعة ضعيفة تستسلم للخطأ. أو عن عدم اهتمام بالروحيات تكون نتيجته ضعف القلب من الداخل. فيترك الفكر يطيش حيثما شاء بلا ضابط.. فيبدأ التراخي في ضبط الحواس. والحواس هي أبواب للفكر. 
والحروب الداخلية قد تبدأ خفيفة أو عنيفة. وحتي إن بدأت خفيفة. 
فإن تراخي الإنسان في مقاومتها. تسعي للسيطرة عليه.. 
أما الإنسان المنتصر علي الحرب الداخلية. أو الذي ليست له حروب روحية في داخله.. فهذا إن أتته حروب من الخارج. تكون خفيفة عليه. ويمكنه التغلب عليها. لأن القلب رافض لها. وإرادته لا تتجاوب معها.. 
***
حرب الأفكار 
قد تكون الأفكار في اليقظة. وقد تكون في المنام.. 
والأفكار أثناء النوم. ربما تكون مترسبة من أفكار وأخبار أثناء النهار. أو قد ترسبت في العقل الباطن من شهوات ومن أفكار. ومما جلبته الأذن من أخبار وحكايات. وما قرأه الشخص من قراءات ظلت عالقه في ذهنه.. كل هذه تأتي في أحلام. أو في سرحان. أو ما يسمونه بأحلام اليقظة. ويستمر فيها الإنسان طالما كان القلب قابلا لها. فإن كان رافضاً لها تتوقف. ويصحو لنفسه. 
وإرادة الإنسان ضابط هام للفكر. فهي التي تسمح بدخول الفكر.. 
وحتي إن دخل الفكر خلسة. فهي التي تسمح باستمراره أو بايقافه. ومن هنا تأتي مسئولية الإنسان عن أفكاره. أمام ضميرة وأمام الله. 
***
ومن هنا يرد السؤال التالي: هل هذه الأفكار إرادية. أم غير إرادية. أم شبه إرادية؟ أي من النوع الذي هو غير إرادي. ولكنه تابع من إرادة سابقة تسببت فيه! 
فقد يغرس الشيطان فكراً في عقل إنسان. يدخل إليه بغير إرادته. ولكن حتي هذا الفكر الذي لا مسئولية عليك في دخوله. توجد مسئولية عليك في قبوله.. إن أردت يمكنك أن تطرد الفكر ولا تتعامل معه. ولا ترحب به.. لأنك إن قبلت الفكر الخاطئ. تكون خائناً لنعمة الله العاملة معك. وتكون مقصراً في حفظ وصايا الله وفي حفظ نقاوة قلبك. 
***
وقد يأتيك الفكر الخاطئ في حلم.. فإن كنت نقياً تماماً. سوف لا تقبله في الحلم أيضا. بل ترفضه. أو يتغير الحلم. أو تستيقظ.. 
وإذا كنت لم تصل إلي هذا المستوي. وقبلت الفكر الخاطئ في الحلم. فستحزن بسببه كثيرا حينما تستيقظ. ويترك هذا الحزن أثره العميق في عقلك الباطن. فترفض كل حلم مماثل في المستقبل.. إن لم يكن مباشرة. فبالتدريج. إلي أن تصل إلي نقاوة العقل الباطن. 
إذن قاوم أي فكر خاطئ يأتي إلي ذهنك في النهار. أثناء يقظتك. لكي تتعود المقاومة حتي بالليل. أثناء نومك. وتنغرس هذه المقاومة في أعماق شعورك. ويتعودها عقلك الباطن. إن زمام أفكارك في يدك. سواء منها الأفكار التي تصنعها بنفسك. أو التي ترد اليك من الخارج.
من الشيطان أو من الناس. وما أصدق قول المثل: 
إن كنت لا تستطيع أن تمنع الطير من أن يحوم حول رأسك. فإنك تستطيع أن تمنعه من أن يعشش في شعرك. 
***
بإرادتك. وباشتراكك مع عمل النعمة فيك. يمكنك السيطرة علي الأفكار. فلا تتركها لتأخذ سلطاناً عليك. ولا تستطيع تلك الأفكار الخاطئة أن تفقدك نقاوتك. وذلك ما دمت لا تتجاوب معها. 
لذلك لا تستسلم لأي فكر خاطئ يرد اليك. وليكن كل إنسان حكيماً.. يعرف كيف يبدأ الفكر عنده. وكيف يتطور. وما هو خط مسيره داخل ذهنه؟ وما نوع الأفكار التي تبدأ بريئة هادئة. ثم تنتهي بنهاية خاطئة! وليحترس منها. ولا يعطي مجالاً للفكر حتي يشتد. 
وإن اشتدت عليك الأفكار بطريقة ضاغطة ومستمرة. فلا تيأس ولا تظن أنه لا فائدة من مقاومة الفكر. وتستسلم له!! 
إن اليأس يجعل الإنسان يتراخي مع الفكر. ويفتح له أبوابه الداخلية. ويضعف أمامه ويسقط. أما أنت فحارب الأفكار وانتصر. متمسكا بمعونة الله لك. ولكن كيف تنتصر؟
***
كيف تنتصر علي الفكر؟ 
1 - ان لا تخف من مقاتلة الأفكار الخاطئة. ولا تفترض هزيمتك أمامها. بل اصمد. واعرف ان انتصارك علي الفكر. سيعطيك بهجة بانتصارك. كما يمنحك خبرة في الروحيات. ويكون لك أجرك علي جهادك. 
2- اشغل فكرك بشيء روحي. أو بأي اهتمام عميق. حتي إذا ما أتاك الشيطان بفكر ردئ. لا يجد ذهنك متفرغاً له.. وهذا إجراء وقائي.. 
درب نفسك علي أن تتولي قيادة أفكارك. ولا تجعل الأفكار تقودك. واحرص ولا تترك عقلك في فراغ. خوفاً من أن يحتله الشيطان ويلقي فيه ما يريد. 
3- لهذا فإن القراءة الروحية مفيدة جدا. ليس فقط في شغل الذهن ومنع الأفكار الرديئة عنه. وإنما أيضا لها فائدة ايجابية. لأنها تعطي الفكر مادة روحية للتأمل. وتملأ القلب بمشاعر نقية. في محبة الله والفضيلة. وتجعل القلب قويا في طرد الأفكار المضادة. 
***
4- كن متيقظا باستمرار. ساهرا علي نقاوتك. فلا يسرقك الفكر الردئ دون أن تحسن. واطرد الفكر من بادئ الأمر. قبل أن يبغتك ويضعف مقاومتك. 
واعلم أنك ان تركت الأفكار الخاطئة باقية فترة في ذهنك. لا تلبث هذه الأفكار ان تثبت أقدامها وتقوي عليك. وكلما استمرت واستقرت في داخلك. تضعف أنت ولا تستطيع مقاومتها وتسقط. لذلك كن متيقظا وسريعاً في طرد الأفكار. 
***
5 - هتم باقتناء الفضيلة التي يسمونها "استحياء الفكر" 
اقصد بهذا إنه عندما يكون فكرك ملتصقا بذكر الله. بالصلاة والتأمل وبعبارات الحب الالهي. بالتسبيح والترتيل. حينئذ يستحي الفكر من أن يهبط من مستواه الروحي لتشغله أفكار الخطية! فيرفضها. وهذا علاج وقائي أيضاً.. إذ يستحي الفكر من تأملاته الروحية السابقة. 
6- ومن الناحية المضادة ابتعد عن العثرات التي تجلب أفكاراً خاطئة.. 
ابتعد عن كل لقاء ضار. وعن كل صداقة أو معاشرة خاطئة.. ابتعد عن القراءات التي تجلب أفكاراً دنسة أو التي تتيهك عن الفكر الروحي. كما تبتعد أيضاً عن السماعات والمناظر والأحاديث وكل مسببات الفكر البطال. 
ومادامت الحواس هي أبواب الفكر. فاحرص أن تكون حواسك نقية.. 
إن تراخيت مع الحواس. تكون كمن يحارب نفسه بنفسه . فاحترس إذن. ولتكن حواسك معك لا ضدك. 
***
7- احترس من الأفكار الطائشة. التي قد لا تكون خيراً ولا شراً.. 
فربما تكون تمهيدا لأفكار خاطئة. لأن الذي لا يضبط فكره. بل يتركه شاردا هنا وهناك.. قد يرسو علي موضوع خاطئ ويستقر فيه. فمن الناحية الايجابية. اربط فكرك بما هو صالح ونافع سواء في عملك أو مسئولياتك أو الصالح العام. لكي لا يسرح في أمور عديمة الفائدة.
8 - إذا اتعبك الفكر ولم تقوَ عليه. اهرب منه بالحديث مع الناس.. 
لان عقلك سوف لا يستطيع حينئذ أن يجمع بين موضوعين في وقت واحد: الفكر والحديث مع الناس.. 
كما يمكنك أن تستعين علي طرد الفكر بالصلاة. أي الحديث مع الله.. 
***
9 - وهناك قاعدة روحية أحب أن أقولها لك في محاربة الأفكار. وهي: 
الهروب من الأفكار الخاطئة خير من محاربتها. 
لأن الفكر الخاطئ الذي تنشغل بمحاربته: حتي إن انتصرت عليه. يكون قد لوّث عقلك ولو بعض الوقت!.. ولا تخدع نفسك قائلا: سأراه كيف يسير الفكر وكيف ينتهي. ولو من باب الاستطلاع!! ذلك لأنك تعرف تماماً أن هذا الفكر سيضرك. فلماذا إذن استبقاؤه داخلك؟! 
ولا تتهاون أيضا قائلاً: "أنا استطيع أن أهزم الأفكار. ولكني أناقشها لأظهر ضعفها!". فربما تغلبك الأفكار. وهي التي تظهر ضعفك! 
10- اعرف أيضاً ان الأفكار إذا استمرت. فقد تقود إلي شهوات. 
فتكون أخطر. بانتقالها من الذهن إلي القلب. ومن الفكر إلي العاطفة!! 
***
حرب الشهوات: 
الشهوات كثيرة: منها شهوة الجسد. وشهوة المعرفة الخاطئة. وشهوة الرئاسة والمناصب. وشهوة الانتقام. وشهوة المال. وشهوة الامتلاك. وشهوة العظمة والشهرة. وفي كل هذه تكون ملكية القلب قد انتقلت من الله إلي غيره. 
1-        فإن رحلت إلي الشهوة لا تكملها. بل حاول أن تتخلص منها. واذكر تلك العبارة الجميلة:
افرحوا لا لشهوة نلتموها. بل لشهوة اذللتموها 
إن أكثر شيء يفرح الإنسان هو أن ينتصر علي نفسه. حقاً إن لذة الانتصار علي النفس هي أعمق من اللذة بأية شهوة أخري. 
***
2-        وإن تعبت من ضغط الشهوات. لا تيأس وتظن انه لا فائدة.. 
انظر إلي ما تستطيع نعمة الله أن تعمله من أجلك. وليس إلي ما تعجز أنت من عمله. ولاتظن في مقاتلة الشهوات انك تحاربها وحدك. فهناك معونة سمائية تسندك فيما يستمر جهادك الروحي. 
3 - تذكر انتصارات الذين تابوا. ولا تضع أمامك ضعفك وانهزاماتك السابقة. 
إن الله الذي أعان مشاهير التائبين سيعينك أيضاً. فجاهد كثيراً في صلواتك. ولا تخجل من الصلاة. حتي وأنت في عمق الخطية! فإن الله سوف ينظر إلي رغبة قلبك. ويقويك. ويزيل منك ضعف إرادتك. 
***
4- اسلك في الوسائط الروحية. وفي كل ما يقوي قلبك في محبة الفضيلة.. 
وثق أنه سيأتي الوقت الذي تصبح فيه كفة الخير هي الراجحة في حياتك. لأن حب الفضيلة هو في طبيعة الإنسان. وكل شهوات الخطيئة هي دخيلة عليه.. ان العالم بعد أن خضع لعبادة الأصنام علي مدي أجيال طويلة عاد مرة أخري إلي الله. وهكذا أيضا لم يستمر الالحاد في بلاد كثيرة. بل عاد إليها الإيمان وقضي علي فلسفة الالحاد. 
***
5- ابعد عن كل مصادر الشهوة حتي لا تتعمق في قلبك. 
وكن حازماً مع نفسك. لا تطعها في كل ما تطلبه. وإنما علي قدر طاقتك قاوم تلك الرغبات. واحط نفسك ببيئة صالحة تساعدك علي ترك ما أنت فيه. 
لقداسة البابا البار الأنبا شنودة الثالث*



سلام المسيح معكم


----------



## emy (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف أقاوم الأفكار الشريرة ؟؟*

_شكرا يا فادى عالموضوع_​


----------



## احلى ديانة (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف أقاوم الأفكار الشريرة ؟؟*



> فكلما ذادت المساحة المُقدسة في الفكر قلت المساحة التي ُأحارب فيها




فعلا يا غالى عند حقك فى الجملة دى وياريت الناس تعمل كدة وتشغل نفسها باشياء مقدسة لكى تحارب الافكار الشريرة

وشكرا لكل الى ردوا وساهموا فى الموضوع


----------



## Meriamty (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف أقاوم الأفكار الشريرة ؟؟*



موضوع راائع جداااا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف أقاوم الأفكار الشريرة ؟؟*



Meriamty قال:


> موضوع راائع جداااا
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك
> ...



شكرا ليكى اختى ميرمام على ردك الكريم ومرور الاجمل


----------

